# Frikadellen aus Döbel



## Bungo (23. Juni 2009)

Hi.

Also da ich an ein paar stellen der Lahn eigentlich jedesmal unmengen Döbel die teilweise bis mitte 40cm groß sind fange, habe ich mir überlegt sie evtl mal nicht zurück zu setzen und mal Frikadellen aus ihnen zu machen.
Rezepte hab ich schon paar gefunden.

Aber lohnt sich das überhaupt? Wie groß ist der Arbeitsaufwand wenn ich so 3x40cm Döbel entnehme und zubereite, und vorallem, schmeckt das was? Oder sollte ich lieber irgend nen anderen Fisch zubereiten?

Ich habe auch schon davon gehört dass man ihn wie Hering einlegen kann dass sich die Gräten zersetzen. Hat damit jemand Erfahrung und ein Rezept?

Gruß Andreas


----------



## grillking (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: Frikadellen aus Döbel*

Döbel wie Brathering einlegen schmeckt lecker. Hab sogar schon Giebel dafür genommen (die gibts bei uns in Massen).

Grüße


----------



## schadstoff (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: Frikadellen aus Döbel*

M.m. - Döbel schmecken zum :vaber mit Rotaugen sind solche Frikadellen eigentlich ganz lecker.


Aber alles Geschmackssache ausprobieren heisst die Devise.

|wavey:


----------



## flexxxone (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: Frikadellen aus Döbel*



Bungo schrieb:


> Hi.
> 
> ...mal Frikadellen aus ihnen zu machen.
> Rezepte hab ich schon paar gefunden.
> ...



ham bei uns auch 'n paar schöne Brocken drin...

kannste hier mal 'n paar Links zeigen für die Fischbuletten aus Döbel?


----------



## Fabiasven (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: Frikadellen aus Döbel*

Geräuchert sollen die wohl richtig gut sein! Wo angelst Du denn an der Lahn?


----------



## RheinBarbe (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: Frikadellen aus Döbel*

Ihr wollt mich zu Frikadellen verarbeiten? Ihr Schufte!! :c

Frikadellen machen ist einiges an Arbeit und Sauerei in der Küche. Mit Döbeln schmecken die so lala, die ersten ganz gut aber nach der 5. Frikadelle isst man nur noch die Beilage vom Essen.

Geräuchert schmecken die Döbel aber genial, ist halt nur viel puddelkram mit den Gräten, lohnt sich aber.


----------



## Fabiasven (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: Frikadellen aus Döbel*

Das sehen wir Freitag ob wir Dich essen müssen weil die Lahn leer ist:q


----------



## Bibbelmann (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: Frikadellen aus Döbel*



> Geräuchert sollen die wohl richtig gut sein!


die grossen "Aitel" (nennt sie ruhig Döbel, Möhne, Dickkopf) schmecken laut einem Bekannten am besten geräuchert. Grosse, fette Fische machen sich eben gut beim Räuchern
Ciao


----------



## boot (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: Frikadellen aus Döbel*

Geräuchert sind die echt gut,aber auch in Sauer sind die nicht schlecht.lg


----------



## Bungo (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: Frikadellen aus Döbel*

Also ich angel meist in der Gegend um Weilburg wenn ich an der Lahn bin.
Hat jemand ein Rezept zum einlegen? Da kann man sicherlich kleinere nehmen, oder? Denn an der Weil müssen sowieso alle Döbel entnommen werden.

Ich hab einmal das Filet normal gebraten, das wanderte dann mit dem Rest des Fisches schnell in die Tonne.. war echt schade um den Burschen.


----------



## Jean (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: Frikadellen aus Döbel*

Fand das hier ganz gut, aber Geschmaecker sind eben verschieden...

http://www.fischundfang.de/456,1054/


----------



## Bungo (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: Frikadellen aus Döbel*

Dann werd ich das auch mal ausprobieren.
Morgen dann mal schauen was so beißt


----------



## Karauschenjäger (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: Frikadellen aus Döbel*

Moin,

dann wäre es für uns alle hilfreich, wenn Du dann darüber berichten würdest.

Hier im Nordwesten haben wir die Verwandten der Döbel, die Alande, und von denen wird auch allgemein berichtet, dass das Fleisch nicht so dolle schmeckt. Nicht mal für Frikadellen, auch nicht mit anderen Fisch zusammen, seien sie angeblich geeignet.

Schade - so ein großer Aland ab 2 kg Gewicht macht doch richtig Rabbatz an der Rute.


*Munter bleiben
Karauschenjäger
.............................*

.


----------



## Bungo (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: Frikadellen aus Döbel*

Ich werde gleich mal starten, kann leider nur für ca 90 min an den kleinen "Bach" wo man alle Döbel entnehmen muss. Aber sie sollen ja sowieso in ein Einmachglas passen


----------



## Jean (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: Frikadellen aus Döbel*

Nur um mal etwas genauer zu werden, dieses Rezept hab ich ausprobiert und fuer gut befunden. Die Doebel dafuer stammten aus einem sehr klaren Bach... Ein Karpfen aus einem schlammigen Baggersee im Sommer kann man auch nicht vergleichen mit einem Karpfen aus dem Brackwasser. Ist schon 20 Jahre her aber ich habe damals zusammen mit meinem Vater mal Karpfen im Achterwasser (Usedom) gefangen und das war der leckerste Karpfen den ich je gegessen habe. Kein Vergleich zu den Muffmolchen aus der Kiesgrube und es ist der gleiche Fisch. Hoff jeder versteht auf was ich hinaus will...


----------



## RheinBarbe (25. Juni 2009)

*AW: Frikadellen aus Döbel*

Räuchert einfach mal ein paar Döbel und ihr werdet multiple geschmackliche Orgasmen im Mund bekommen!


----------



## Glöckchen (25. Juni 2009)

*AW: Frikadellen aus Döbel*

Ich hab bislang alle Weißfische wegen der Gräten eingelegt und wir haben sie wie Brathering verputzt - schmeckt uns immer.

Aber von Döbel hab ich schon sehr oft gehört, dass der geräuchert richtig gut sein soll!


----------



## Bungo (25. Juni 2009)

*AW: Frikadellen aus Döbel*

So, das erste glas ist engelegt.
Wenn das in 5-6 Wochen gegessen wird hoffe ich schmeckt es auch.
Ansonsten werde ich den nächsten Döbel über 40cm mal behalten und mit Räuchern (oder ich fisch damit auf Wels falls er heute Abend beißt


----------



## aal60 (25. Juni 2009)

*AW: Frikadellen aus Döbel*






In der 2.Reihe der 2.Fisch von rechts war ein 1500g Döbel, der war lecker!


----------



## lordwuddy (25. Juni 2009)

*AW: Frikadellen aus Döbel*

Hier schau dir mal den Link an http://www.anglerpraxis.de/september05_doebelangeln.htm 
Diese Frikadellen schmecken Superlecker.
lordwuddy


----------



## emsopa (25. Juni 2009)

*AW: Frikadellen aus Döbel*



LahnDöbel schrieb:


> Räuchert einfach mal ein paar Döbel und ihr werdet multiple geschmackliche Orgasmen im Mund bekommen!



ne, ne, ich habe keinen bock auf den notarzt.
bei den döbeln kann man nur an den gräten ersticken.:q
für mich sind die nur für frikadellen geeichnet und schmecken als frikadellen sogar noch lecker.
meine orgasmen hole ich mir lieber wo anders.


----------



## Danny4 (14. Juli 2009)

*AW: Frikadellen aus Döbel*

könnte mir mal jemand ein genaues rezept für eingelegte bratdöbel geben?


----------

